# PERTH ROYAL BEER SHOW 2013 - Now 2014



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/8/13)

The Perth Royal beer show 2013 has announced the dates of entries and Exhibition tasting.
Perth Royal beer Show is a combined Commercial and Amateur beer competition open to all , not just Western Australians.
A copy of the Schedule and entry form can be down loaded and printed from *HERE*

*Entries *close 4:30 pm 6 September.This is NOT the date for delivery of beer entries.
*Delivery of entries* Exhibits will be received from 10:00am to 4:00pm October 23-24th 2013.
*Commercial entries*: Victorian, New South Wales and South Australian competitors can have their beers transported for free to the PRBS complimentary of SCT logistics.

*Judging* : will be over two days : 28-29th October.
*Presentations* : Friday 1st November from 6:30 pm at the Parmelia Hilton, Perth. Invitations will be sent out after Close of entries.
*Exhibitors and Trade tasting*: Saturday 2 November 2013 2-4pm at Claremont Showground. Not to be missed !
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (8/8/13)

You putting any entries in this year Nev?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/8/13)

Drew9242 said:


> You putting any entries in this year Nev?


Only one or two.Enough to get me to the tasting day :chug:
Nev


----------



## jyo (8/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Only one or two.Enough to get me to the tasting day :chug:
> Nev


$20 entry? Hours of tasting you say? hmmmmmmm decisions.....


----------



## charlie2 (8/8/13)

Sounds like a good event.

Love it how the tasters are all wearing white coats lol


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/8/13)

charlie2 said:


> Sounds like a good event.
> 
> Love it how the tasters are all wearing white coats lol


It all taken very seriously till the tasting day, then its everyone for themselves.


----------



## Aces High (8/8/13)

Its worth putting an entry in just to go to the tasting day. Its a very messy afternoon, but good fun.


----------



## keifer33 (8/8/13)

Heard good things about the tasting session last year so I think I will make sure I put at least 1 beer in this year.


----------



## V-Dawg (21/8/13)

How come the whole beer event happens 4 weeks after the show itself?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/13)

Its not actually part of the Royal Show public event as we know it, its a big event and I think having run at the same time would be difficult.
Kind of nice having the whole show grounds to yourself . 
Nev


----------



## Aces High (25/8/13)

If I want to enter a black IPA would it go into the American IPA section or would it have to go in under the "other specialty" category?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/8/13)

Aces High said:


> If I want to enter a black IPA would it go into the American IPA section or would it have to go in under the "other specialty" category?


I would give the PRBS an email and check.
Nothing stopping you dropping it in both .
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/13)

Anyone heard any results ?
Nev


----------



## Hippy (2/11/13)

Nope.
I am getting awfully thirsty as I stare at my tasting ticket though.


----------



## krausenhaus (2/11/13)

Nope, the email the other day said that results will be emailed out after the dinner last night but I've got nothin'.

We can't make it to the tasting, so I hope they do it soon.


----------



## Hippy (2/11/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Nope, the email the other day said that results will be emailed out after the dinner last night but I've got nothin'.
> 
> We can't make it to the tasting, so I hope they do it soon.


They will be available on the web as of Monday.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/13)

Hippy said:


> Nope.
> I am getting awfully thirsty as I stare at my tasting ticket though.


I hope to get there early and secure some tasty brews and try and find my trophies 
Nev


----------



## jyo (2/11/13)

I can't make it so I have two tasting tickets up for grabs if anyone wants them.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/13)

jyo said:


> I can't make it so I have two tasting tickets up for grabs if anyone wants them.


Mate I was only going because you were 
Nev


----------



## krausenhaus (2/11/13)

Skip the Gary Busey IPA, Nev. Treat yourself to the other three though!

And keep your hands off our certificates.


----------



## dent (2/11/13)

jyo said:


> I can't make it so I have two tasting tickets up for grabs if anyone wants them.


That sucks. I'll let you know how many gold medals you have when we get there.


----------



## jyo (2/11/13)

Spewing, man. I was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Bogan333 (2/11/13)

Congratulations To Following in last nights Perth Royal Beer Show Awards

The James Squire Trophy
For Best Amateur Brewer 
Won By: BRIAN FITZGERALD

The Brewmart Brewing Supplies Trophy
For Best Amateur Beer Of The Show
Won By: JEREMY SAMBROOKS
Rapid Fire Weizenbock in Class 15F

The Royal Agricultural Society Of WA Trophy
For Best Lager
Won By: TERRY STAINTON
Old Smokey in Class 11E

The Brewmart Trophy
For Best Ale
Won By: BRIAN FITZGERALD
Farmhouse Red in Class 12H

The Beer And Beef Club Of Perth Trophy
For Best Stout
Won By: DAVID ALLSWORTH
Byford Black Oatmeal in Class 13E

The Beer and brewer Magazine Trophy
For Best Reduced Alcohol
Won By: MATT MARINICH
Easy Vader in Class 14

The Royal Agricultural Society Of WA Trophy
For Best Wheat Beer
Won By: JEREMY SAMBROOKS
Rapid Fire Weizenbock in Class 15F




My Results 

Third Best Amateur Brewer

Silver Medal Class 012D- Ale- Indian Pale Ale (Sandgroper IPA) 
Silver Medal Class 012E- Ale- Amber Ale (Sandgroper Bitter) 
Bronze Medal Class 013C- Stout- Imperial (Sandgroper Stout) 
Bronze Medal Class 0014- Reduced Alcohol (Sandgroper Gold)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/13)

Well there is a few brain cells less this morning. :chug:
Congratulations and thanks to the organisers, committee, judges and stewards for putting on another great PRBS.
Judging standards were high again this year with only four Golds awarded across the Amateur section.
Well done to those that picked up medals, to those that didnt , there is always next year.
Nev


----------



## Hippy (3/11/13)

Was a great afternoon. Many thanks to all involved. Now to eat something greasy.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/13)

We stopped by the Brass Monkey on the way home, then got stuck into my kegs 
Eating some thing semi greasy now.
Nev


----------



## hendos (3/11/13)

Well today is Sunday so it is hair of the dog time :icon_drool2: .
Have a drink and get back on the gas :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch (13/8/14)

Aces High said:


> Its worth putting an entry in just to go to the tasting day. Its a very messy afternoon, but good fun.


Probably the only reason to enter this year (2014). Just going to copy and paste a bit of what I just wrote on BIABrewer...



> As for judging for amateurs, this comp, every year is more and more ignoring amateurs. This year, I will only put in one beer as last year the resources allocated to amateurs was ridiculously low. Worse still, this year, they have offered a $1,000 prize but guess who it goes to? - "Best Commercial Beer of the Show". That is totally ridiculous. A $1,000 to a commercial brewery is nothing. The award itself is worth heaps.
> 
> Anyway, just make sure you pay for one beer entry by 29th August. Enter online [url=http://www.perthroyalshow.com.au/best-in-show/competition-entries/beer.aspx]here[/URL] and maybe, don't even bother sending a beer in - I might even do that as a protest!
> 
> Not as bad as my good mate up the road who sent me an email when he heard about the thousand dollar prize to commercials, "I'll enter my fiver year old exploding stout."


  

Such a shame this comp is becoming less and less for amateurs every year. Nev, what does Dan reckon?


----------



## dent (13/8/14)

I sent an email to the PRBS, suggesting that the cash prize was pretty pointless. I got a polite reply, but not with a great deal of substance.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/14)

Good on you dent :super: .

Hope you are going along for the tasting regardless. Regardless of the comp, that is always great fun!


----------



## Bogan333 (26/9/14)

Last year about 60 Amateurs had participate in the show more than 2012, I was tolled even more this year. So much so Entries were extended to Friday 5th September 4.30pm
Due to a high volume of entries.


----------



## Bogan333 (4/10/14)

PRBS

EXHIBITS MUST BE RECEIVED from 10.00am to 4.00pm on MONDAY 13 October 2014 and/or TUESDAY 14 October 2014

Upon arranging delivery of Exhibits by Courier please advise them NOT to deliver prior to these dates as they will not be accepted. Please be aware of this 
when sending Exhibits by Post. Delivery time is between 10.00am and 4.00pm.

Judging will commence on Monday 20 October 2014


The Awards Presentation will be held on Friday 24 October 2014 from 6.30pm at the Parmelia Hilton, Perth

Tickets are selling fast, so please secure your table quickly email John Clark on [email protected] by FRIDAY 10 OCTOBER 2014. Tickets are $120
Executive Chef Michael Schmidt serves a tasty selection of fantastic local produce over three courses matched to our Award winning beers.


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

georgecopley said:


> PRBS
> 
> EXHIBITS MUST BE RECEIVED from 10.00am to 4.00pm on MONDAY 13 October 2014 and/or TUESDAY 14 October 2014
> 
> ...


So doors open at defininitely 10am rather than 9am as per the info pack mailed out? It changes how I'm going to b able to drop them off.


----------



## Bogan333 (4/10/14)

my info pack has 10.00am


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

georgecopley said:


> my info pack has 10.00am


Ok I'll double check but won't turn up b4 10am incase


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

Yeah just checked, my paperwork that was mailed says 9am. Ill get someone else to drop mine off after 10am though.


----------



## Bogan333 (20/10/14)

The Perth Royal Beer Show judging has commenced https://www.
facebook.com/PerthRoyalShow  go see the pic's


----------



## Aces High (22/10/14)

Does anyone happen to have any spare tickets for this saturdays tasting day? I'm just looking for 2 x extras.
.

Cheers


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (22/10/14)

I have two going spare as I cant make it. Gutted really because that was the main reason for entering, although the feedback will be good.
PM me if you want them


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/14)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I have two going spare as I cant make it. Gutted really because that was the main reason for entering, although the feedback will be good.
> PM me if you want them


Very generous offer, sure he will be happy.
Nev


----------



## danestead (25/10/14)

Is anyone able to put a list of the results if you are at the presentation tonight? Or is there a twitter feed or something I can stalk?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/14)

Patience _is a virtue_.


----------



## Neanderthal (25/10/14)

Best Lager Dave Coremans For Maltmans Black Lager in Class 11D

Best Ale Josh Master For Hell Beers Galactic Sloop in Class 12C

Best Stout David Allsworth For Back in Back in Class 13D

Best Reduced Alocohol Matt MarinichFor Easy vader in Class 14

Best Wheat Beer Alex Churchill-Gray For None More Witty Than Rye in Class 15F

Best Amateur Brewer Mark Rivers

Best Amateur Beer Of The Show Josh Master For Hell Beers Galactic Sloop


Pretty bloody stoked winning best Stout two yrs running.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/14)

Well done Dave, I expect you will be attending the Case swap with a few ?
Congrads to the others too.
Nev


----------



## Neanderthal (25/10/14)

Hehe, worse thing is they are for a case swap today. Ill check the keg in Back fridge might be a squealer or two left.


----------



## danestead (25/10/14)

Nev, im not good with patience!

Does anyone have full results or even the place getters for the categories?


----------



## danestead (25/10/14)

Results r up on the royal show site.

I got a bronze for my hop hog clone. Pretty happy with that although ferals multiple golds of previous comps win this time!


----------



## Neanderthal (25/10/14)

I had a few spare Muddy Waters left over from the Case Swap and am very happy with a Silver medal for a 6 month old Pale Ale.

Byford Bomber American Pale Ale that took a Bronze. Im brewing this for the upcoming case swap and hope to improve a few things and add a dry hop as the comp brew was only Cube hopped.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/14)

danestead said:


> Results r up on the royal show site.
> 
> I got a bronze for my hop hog clone. Pretty happy with that although ferals multiple golds of previous comps win this time!


Got a link ,cant find it ?


----------



## Hippy (25/10/14)

http://www.perthroyalshow.com.au/best-in-show/Competition-Results_2014.aspx
Scroll down to Perth Royal Beer Show


----------



## Bogan333 (2/3/15)

CHANGE OF DATES FOR 2015!
Following our largest Perth Royal Beer Show competition to date in 2o14, we have moved the competition forward this year to better equip us for another round of WA’s premier beer competition. We are planning for our biggest competition to date, and will be releasing details of some new events taking place in 2015 very soon…

Here are the dates for our 2015 Competition to stick on your beer fridge:

Entries Open: April 
Entries Close: 5 June 2015
Judging: 27-28 July 2015

Happy brewing, and more details to come! 

JOHN CLARK
Perth Royal Beer Show Coordinator 


*This has thrown a spanner in the works for me as I had scheduled to start brewing in May.
I'am half way in upgrading my brew rig from gas to Rims. 
I need to pull my finger out of my ass and get my nine brews out in time

PS I was told that they may push the cost of $20.00 to $25.00 per entry 

I don't think this was throughout carefully to bring the dates up early.
This may stop home brewers from entering with time fracture and if the cost is going up. *


----------



## Bogan333 (13/4/15)

The 2015 Perth Royal Beer Show has moved forward this year so we can include some exciting new events! Entries are now open! Here are the important dates to stick on your beer fridge:
Entries Close: 5 June 2015
Judging: 27-28 July 2015

Awards Presentation Dinner: 31 July 2015
The Awards Presentation Dinner will be held at the Perth Convention Centre on 31 July 2015 and will include a delicious three-course meal, matched to selection of award winning beer.
Exhibitor Tasting: 1 August 2015
The Royal Agricultural Society of WA and the Perth Royal Beer Show Committee are excited to announce some new events in 2015

OPENING PARTY
We are so excited about this year’s competition and our good friends at ALH are too. So much so they’re throwing a Perth Royal Beer Show opening party! Details of this event will be released shortly….

PERTH ROYAL BEER SHOW POP UP BAR
On a weekend in September in the Perth CBD, the Perth Royal Beer Show will be taking over the Urban Orchard, pouring over twenty taps of the 2015 Gold medal winning beers for you to try in one location, with tasty food options featuring our Premium Produce winners! More details to come…

THE RAS AMATEUR BREWER MENTOR PRIZE
Winner of the amateur beer judged Best Amateur Beer of the Show (S006) will have the opportunity to brew a batch of their winning entry at Feral Brewing Company under the mentorship of the award winning Feral brewing team! The batch will be then released in the Pop Up Bar in September!

BEER SCHOOL
The RAS will be running two new beer sensory sessions later in the year. These classes will give you the opportunity to improve your palate and learn about beer characteristics, defects and taints and how to avoid them. Tickets to these classes will be very popular, if you’d like to pre-register, email [email protected]

FREE FREIGHT
FOR INTERSTATE
Again we are pleased to offer free freight for our interstate commercial brewery entries thanks to SCT Logistics. Please see the Schedule for further details.


MORE FEEDBACK
We've listened to your feedback, and the message was loud and clear – more feedback! This year all feedback sheets from the Judging panel will be sent back to exhibitors to help you to further hone your craft.

We will be announcing more details shortly. Until then, happy brewing and looking forward to receiving your entries in 2015.
JOHN CLARK
Perth Royal Beer Show Coordinator 
(08) 6263 3156
[email protected]


----------

